# Oscar nominations this morning, who will win



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 25, 2011)

The nominations are this morning and I think it will be between Black Swan and 
Social Network.  Who do you think will win?  Also I hope Summer Wars will be 
nominated for animation.  Sorry in advance for the bad post, I'm using a PS3.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 25, 2011)

Nolan not nominated for Best Director?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 25, 2011)

No Summer Wars either!  I see Toy Story getting this one, another for Pixzar.
I see Natalie Portman getting The Best Actress nod.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Nolan nowhere to be found on best director and Mila Kunis also absent


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nolan got that he deserved...


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

What


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2011)

At least Aronofsky got nominated.


Fincher will probably win it anyway...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nolan nowhere to be found on best director and Mila Kunis also absent


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nolan is worse than all the nominees so he can suck dick...


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nolan is worse than all the nominees so he can suck dick...



[YOUTUBE]vcsdrm_CxQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 25, 2011)

How did Nolan not get nominated for anything? 

Someone please tell me Inception was nominated for an award at least...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 25, 2011)

Nope Inception didn't get anything all awards went to that piece of shit film The Social Network


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Nope Inception didn't get anything all awards went to that piece of shit film The Social Network



It didn't even get nominated for anything????

WHAT THE FUCK!!!! ARE PEOPLE RETARDED?

How the hell does Nolan, nor inception win anything? NOT EVEN ONE AWARD!

Wait: IT GOT NOMINATED FOR BEST PICTURE.

BUT I DON'T THINK IT WON...>_>


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> How did Nolan not get nominated for anything?
> 
> Someone please tell me Inception was nominated for an award at least...



What??

Inception got 8 nominations, 2 of them for Nolan (Picture and original screenplay).

I agree the lacking of direction is a bit  anyways


----------



## Stripes (Jan 25, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> How did Nolan not get nominated for anything?
> 
> Someone please tell me Inception was nominated for an award at least...



 If it didn't I'mma get pissed!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2011)

True Grit better win  Best Picture .


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> It didn't even get nominated for anything????
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!! ARE PEOPLE RETARDED?
> 
> ...



Do you even remotely know what you're talking about?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2011)

It's safe to say The Social Network will win in some main categories, Best Picture, Best Screenplay, Best Direction etc



Captain Stripes said:


> If it didn't I'mma get pissed!



Just read the post above yours.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2011)

The Best Actor category should just be called the "fuck it we're just giving it to Colin Firth" based on the pretty uneventful other choices they made this year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Best Actor category should just be called the "fuck it we're just giving it to Colin Firth" based on the pretty uneventful other choices they made this year.


Jeff Bridges was a bad choice ?


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nolan is worse than all the nominees so he can suck dick...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7iOGfUdn0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Nolan not nominated for Best Director?


This.

Look, I'm not part of the 'Inception should win everything' clique.  But let's be honest, the movie Nolan put together was incredibly complicated.  A lot of directors would have been crushed.  The movie succeeded entirely because of him.  He deserved a nomination in the director category.  The Director's Guild has nominated him three times now.  For whatever reason... the Academy just doesn't seem to like him.  :S

I hope Portman and Bale win their respective acting categories.  They deserve it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Rukia im disappoint, you arent mad Kunis isnt mentioned? I thought she was pretty solid in her role.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Inception had 50 minutes of a worthless shoutout between people and non existant people created by someone's brains. The movie itself is tiring, the idea isnt anything new..so yes it doesnt deserve an oscar because of the open ending which makes it seem complicated.

Most overrated movie and most overrated director ever...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2011)

hmm

Haven't seen "Winter's Bone" or "The King's Speech."

Best Picture - "Toy Story 3"  
Best Director - David Fincher – "The Social Network" (Nolan should have been nominated)

Best Actor - James Franco - "127 Hours"
Best Actress - Natalie Portman - "Black Swan"

Supporting Actor - Christian Bale - "The Fighter"
Supporting Actress - Hailee Steinfeld – "True Grit" (Oscar's make no sense, how is Steinfeld the supporting actress but Jeff Bridges is in the lead actor category?)

Original Screenplay - "The Fighter"
Adapted Screenplay - "The Social Network"

Don't expect "Toy Story 3" to win.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Inception had 50 minutes of a worthless shoutout between people and non existant people created by someone's brains. The movie itself is tiring, the idea isnt anything new..so yes it doesnt deserve an oscar because of the open ending which makes it seem complicated.
> 
> Most overrated movie and most overrated director ever...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nolan can dream big and summon a bazooka to win the oscars, but he isnt getting shit...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Rukia im disappoint, you arent mad Kunis isnt mentioned? I thought she was pretty solid in her role.


She got a SAG nomination and a Golden Globe nomination.  I'm happy with that.

I considered her the fifth nominee basically.  Let's be honest... her role in Black Swan wasn't that big.  True Grit was pushing Steinfeld as a Supporting Actress (bullshit) and I knew Steinfeld was sensational in the movie.  So I am not surprised that she took Mila's spot.  Mila was good, just not as good as that youngster.

Maybe this will lead to better roles for her?  She needs to capitalize on this before everyone see's that romantic comedy she made with Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm disappointed that Nolan didn't get a Best Director nomination for Inception (Dicaprio should've gotten a Best Actor nomination, as well) but I'm glad to see that it wasn't downright snubbed like The Dark Knight was.  I have a feeling that Inception won't win anything outside the special effects category, but I can dream.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Didnt expect more from hypnotized sheeps by Nolan.... and his 14-17 years old fanbase...


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1, I've come back for you, to remind you of something. Something you once knew. That this world is not real...To take a leap of faith, yes. Come back, so we can be young men together again. Come back with me. Come back.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> She got a SAG nomination and a Golden Globe nomination.  I'm happy with that.
> 
> I considered her the fifth nominee basically.  Let's be honest... her role in Black Swan wasn't that big.  True Grit was pushing Steinfeld as a Supporting Actress (bullshit) and I knew Steinfeld was sensational in the movie.  So I am not surprised that she took Mila's spot.  Mila was good, just not as good as that youngster.
> 
> Maybe this will lead to better roles for her?  She needs to capitalize on this before everyone see's that romantic comedy she made with Justin Timberlake.



You might be right, her role was relatively small compared, but she was just so damn good in it. Im a fanboy now  

She needs to pick serious roles, Natalie too


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> GaaraoftheDesert1, I've come back for you, to remind you of something. Something you once knew. That this world is not real...To take a leap of faith, yes. Come back, so we can be young men together again. Come back with me. Come back.



You consider something amazing cause you find it complicated...I dont want even to fall to your level and discuss it with you...


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Err Inception wasnt complicated, i really wish people could stop calling it that.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> You consider something amazing cause you find it complicated...I dont want even to fall to your level and discuss it with you...



You're waiting for a train - a train that will take you far away. You know where you hope the train will take you, but you can't know for sure. But it doesn't matter. How can it not matter to you where the train will take you?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty sure people older than 17 years old like Christopher Nolan movies...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah there might be some 18 year olds...


Vault said:


> Err Inception wasnt complicated, i really wish people could stop calling it that.



I agree, it seemed complicated to make people who understood it look smart...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Inception had 50 minutes of a worthless shoutout between people and non existant people created by someone's brains. The movie itself is tiring, the idea isnt anything new..so yes it doesnt deserve an oscar because of the open ending which makes it seem complicated.
> 
> Most overrated movie and most overrated director ever...


----------



## blackbird (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I dont want even to fall to your level and discuss it with you...



I'm pretty sure you and your "sheeps" created their own level by making half a dozen+ posts in this thread purely to flame a certain movie, its director and its supporters. 

Dunno how keen I'd be on _The Fighter_ winning best original screenplay. History had already written it for them.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Azhra said:


> I'm pretty sure you and your "sheeps" created their own level by making half a dozen+ posts in this thread purely to flame a certain movie, its director and its supporters.



I was just pissed because of their complaints about their shitty director not being nominated...


----------



## Koi (Jan 25, 2011)

I really want The King's Speech to win _all the awards_, but if Firth gets an Oscar I'll be happy enough.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I was just pissed because of their complaints about their shitty director not being nominated...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 26, 2011)

And that scene is supposed to prove he is great. Well it doesnt...
I ve already explained m points about tha useless tiring battle which took half of the movie...


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I was just pissed because of their complaints about their shitty director not being nominated...



Yeah, Christopher Nolan is a real Ed Wood.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Jeff Bridges was a bad choice ?



well it's more like he wasn't good enough to be really considered for that award.  Let's be frank Firth is taking the award this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2011)

Gaara, your tantrum has sort of overrun the thread.  And to be honest, it's pretty unseemly.  You haven't even attempted discussing films that are actually nominated.  :S


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

Just ignore him.


Still haven't seen The King's Speech and True Grit, but I plan to. The former next week, the latter a couple of weeks later. I've read good things about them.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 26, 2011)

I will lol if Dogtooth wins


----------



## escamoh (Jan 28, 2011)

i personally want Black Swan to win but it'll go to either Social Network or King's Speech


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2011)

Nolan not being excessively rewarded for an epileptic shot-too-close shaky-cam, "Her Majesty Secret Service"-knockoff disaster of a fourth act? The horror! 

Seriously, a van falling in slow motion for 45 minutes is art, man. Nolan is such an auteur, man, passing off Ocean's Eleven as deep melodrama! I dug how there was a distant father and a dead wife and children so inconsequential they're literally faceless for a majority of the movie. Digging deep in the emotional well, there, Nolan; just like always. Totally not one-dimensional caricatures serving no purpose beyond forwarding a convoluted plot 

THE TOP'S STILL SPINNING! HOW CAN WE TELL DREAMS FROM REALITY!? WHAT'S REAL!?


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

You criticize that Cobb's kids were...faceless, thus inconsequential?  Stop right there.  You must have missed the entire point of Cobb's internal conflict.  Do you not remember the scene where Cobb was trying to alter the last memory of his kids, where he didn't try to make them turn around and say goodbye until it was too late?  Thus, that was how they appeared when he was dreaming?  Or the scene where dream-Mal had the dream-kids turn around, only for Cobb to turn away and say he wants to see his real kids, up above?  Culminating in a payoff at the end of the movie where his kids turn around and he finally sees their faces?

Come back to criticize the movie when you understand it better.  I mean shoot, man, that part isn't hard to understand.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 28, 2011)

best actor - james franco


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You criticize that Cobb's kids were...faceless, thus inconsequential?  Stop right there.  You must have missed the entire point of Cobb's internal conflict.  Do you not remember the scene where Cobb was trying to alter the last memory of his kids, where he didn't try to make them turn around and say goodbye until it was too late?  Thus, that was how they appeared when he was dreaming?  Or the scene where dream-Mal had the dream-kids turn around, only for Cobb to turn away and say he wants to see his real kids, up above?  Culminating in a payoff at the end of the movie where his kids turn around and he finally sees their faces?
> 
> Come back to criticize the movie when you understand it better.  I mean shoot, man, that part isn't hard to understand.



Note that you skipped half my post to harp on an aside that was part of a more general complaint and didn't address anything after. It's telling. 

*Why* the kids are inconsequential as not to require faces is quite...well, inconsequential to the complaint I raised about them and other similar characters being one-dimensional plot devices. They're human macguffins. Give the protagonist some rugrats and it adds unearned gravitas to the dilemma. "HE WANTS TO SEE HIS KIDS, MAN! What monster can't relate to that?"

And the fact that Nolan makes their facelessness a plot point doesn't belie the fact that they're inconsequential and faceless beyond giving Cobb some generic angst about wanting to see his kid's faces. It's arbitrary.

Couldn't resist a "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS DEEP MOVIE!" parting jab, could you; it's what makes the worst of the Nolan fanbase insufferable twats. Barring what's decayed by memory and not having seen or thought about the movie since last summer, how could you fail to understand anything in *EXPOSITION: The Movie*? It explains everything and holds your hand yet you and others want to act as if you've gleaned some hidden subtext from flat-out text.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't address anything after because your opinion on the movie was worthless after getting that detail wrong.  And it's still worthless.  While other aspects of the movie can be considered "deep" (come to think of it though, I rather dislike that generic term) that particular part...isn't.  It's a part that was communicated since Cobb's phone conversation with his kids near the beginning; the fact that Cobb couldn't see his children's faces in the dream only artistically added to that part of his character: his longing to get home to his kids.  It's not like that part is a deep part that you are not intelligent enough to understand.  Rather, the fact that you have such a erroneous understanding of a simple aspect of the movie is what irritates me.

It's _not_ hard to understand the core themes of the movie, whereas the plot itself is very intricate and requires attention lest you miss something (which I think you may have).  In fact, I'd call that an accomplishment -- rather than be buried under the weight of its own exposition (and yes there is a lot of exposition, but often it's the "show, don't tell" kind) the themes are communicated clearly throughout the movie, with the exposition aiding that communication.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2011)

No, I'm sure it's easier to be pedantic and claim the intricacies of the film were beyond my comprehension than explain why watching a van fall in slow motion for 45 minutes is anything but embarrassingly indulgent and tedious. Or what about that amateurishly shot Snow Fortress set-piece?

Likewise, claiming the movie "shows" more than it "tells" when most of the exposition is *dialogue * is easy when it boils down to "I say, you say."

And no, I didn't miss the part about why he wasn't able to see his kids' faces; it's irrelevant to my point about them being cheap, emotional ploys/macguffins.

What people don't understand is that being convoluted (or intricate as you say) isn't the same as being engaging. The intricacies don't enhance the plot; it just gives fans trivial talking points to compare and gush over. Quantity over quality.

None of this mentioning the question of how engaging a story can be when its filled with cardboard cutouts. Cobb with his generic angst is the only "character" in this movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 28, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Nolan not being excessively rewarded for an epileptic shot-too-close shaky-cam, "Her Majesty Secret Service"-knockoff disaster of a fourth act? The horror!
> 
> Seriously, a van falling in slow motion for 45 minutes is art, man. Nolan is such an auteur, man, passing off Ocean's Eleven as deep melodrama! I dug how there was a distant father and a dead wife and children so inconsequential they're literally faceless for a majority of the movie. Digging deep in the emotional well, there, Nolan; just like always. Totally not one-dimensional caricatures serving no purpose beyond forwarding a convoluted plot
> 
> THE TOP'S STILL SPINNING! HOW CAN WE TELL DREAMS FROM REALITY!? WHAT'S REAL!?


I personally think Nolan is a great director. Sure Inception wasn't his best work,but Memento and The Prestige are damn good movies(both better than Inception). Inception was good,not great as people like to think.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 28, 2011)

Tangled better get best song. 

But I bet Toy Story 3 will get it. 



Art Direction and Costume better go to Alice In Wonderland too.

Harry Potter or Inception should get visual effects oscar


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

Adonis said:


> No, I'm sure it's easier to be pedantic and claim the intricacies of the film were beyond my comprehension than explain why watching a van fall in slow motion for 45 minutes is anything but embarrassingly indulgent and tedious. Or what about that amateurishly shot Snow Fortress set-piece?
> 
> Likewise, claiming the movie "shows" more than it "tells" when most of the exposition is *dialogue * is easy when it boils down to "I say, you say."
> 
> ...


Pedantic?  You're being facetious about the van falling (at least, I hope being facetious) and accusing me about being pedantic in the same breath?  Amazing.

I didn't know that the going into Cobb's memory dreams was just dialogue, let alone Ariadne's encounter with dream-Mal.  Or Cobb's flashback to Mal's death.  Or Cobb's meeting with Saito in limbo...must I go on?

We could go back and forth, but that would be a waste of time.  It's clear you aren't changing your view on the movie.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2011)

Ugh, I'll stop using words like "pedantic" if it's going to spur you to one-up me with words like "facetious."

No, I'm not being facetious. I couldn't possibly be the only person that found Nolan's insistence on cutting back to that van falling every other scene ridiculous. A minute of action stretched out to 40 times that. That's my "the emperor is butt-ass naked" moment when others claim to not have been bothered by that padding. 

Oh no! Three examples! The weakness of every argument! The exposition I'm complaining about is explaining every aspect inception and the dream-mechanics. The fact DREAMS, which we've all had, have to be explained for clarity shows how arbitrary and contrived Nolanverse dreaming is. "Uh oh! If you get killed while sedated you fall into LIMBO and somehow time is slowed exponentially! This totally isn't horseshit to add high stakes to a situation that otherwise would have no actual threat! Shit just got real!"

And why, after establishing you can dream up shit like grenade launchers on a whim, do they not conjure up kevlar vests? And where's that terrain-shifting that roped us all in in the previews which was the entire point of the cafe scene training Ariadne? That'd be too fun for a Nolan movie so he had to make some shit up about dream-agents knowing when shit's out of place. Why is the only bizarre dream moment the train out of nowhere? Why does Mal, despite being hyped as Freddy Krueger with borderline personality disorder, only appear to kill Cillian Murphy and necessitate a fourth act because Cobb is all of a sudden stricken by the "SHE MIGHT BE REALS!?"

And listen to yourself. It's a waste of time because I won't change my mind. What about your mind, you self-righteous twat?


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

You find it a good use of your time to endlessly debate with people on the internet who won't change their minds? (and yes, I'm not changing my mind.  I didn't mean to insult you by saying that, if you took it as such).  That's fine for you, but I have other, more productive things to do...like play Chrono Trigger! *ahem* I mean...yeah...


----------



## ElementX (Jan 28, 2011)

Best Actor - Colin Firth
Best Actress - Natalie Portman
Supporting Actor - Christian Bale
Supporting Actress - Hailee Steinfeild (I'm the most unsure about this one though because she is young, its her _first_ theatrical film, and from what I hear she has good competition. Still think she deserves it.)
Animated - Toy Story 3
Original Screenplay - Inception
Adapted Screenplay - The Social Network 
Best Director - David Fincher (I wouldn't be mad if Aronofsky took it )
Best Picture - The Social Network most likely... though I'd like to see Inception win. I doubt Toy Story has any chance.


----------



## Koi (Jan 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw The King's Speech?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

Koi said:


> Am I the only one who saw The King's Speech?


I have seen 9 of the Best Picture nominees.

Guess which one I haven't seen?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't want to see King's Speech

it looks exactly like the kind of bait the Oscar's take.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't want to see King's Speech
> 
> it looks exactly like the kind of bait the Oscar's take.



The Hurt Locker and Slumdog are not really super artsy type of movies but they won the past 2 film of the year awards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

Slumdog should never have won.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

Slumdog Millionaire gave us something we had never seen before in Hollywood movies. It's a refreshing experience, especially for those who had never seen any Bollywood movies in their entire lives. It's exotic. But yeah, I bet there are better movies from that year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

Well our opinions differ I guess.  I don't like Slumdog Millionaire.  I think it's incredibly overrated.  On the other hand... it's not like I remember what films it defeated that year.  It's not like I remember some other movie being robbed.

2010 > 2008 btw.  Slumdog would barely even be nominated this year.  This is a powerful field.

(I just looked at the list for the year.  Not very impressive.  I guess I would have given it to The Reader.  Meh.)


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Slumdog Millionaire was alright. Not good enough to be the Best Picture of any year, and certainly wouldn't stand a chance at all had it come out this year. I normally only watch movies that have a rating of 8 or higher on imdb and there were like 15 or 20 of them last year. I guess no one can complain about the overall movies' quality in 2010. I have 3 of them (Black Swan, Toy Story 3, Inception) in my all-time top 25 list.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

Really the Reader?  That movie sucked


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Really the Reader?  That movie sucked


Look at the five nominees from that year.  None are all that great.  The Curious Case of Benjamin Button was nominated?  Really?

Oh and I haven't mentioned this yet... I definitely want Pixar's Night and Day skit to win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 30, 2011)

"The Reader" was way worst than Slumdog. "The Hurt Locker" is a garbage movie also.

"The Reader" was such stereotypical Oscar nomination type of drama and just a cookie cutter "awkward love" type of thing. The movie totally fell apart and lost track of what it was in the last act or two.

I thought "The Wrestler" and "Doubt" were the best movies in 2008, but they both were not nominated for picture of the year. I also forgot about "The Dark Knight", as overrated as it might be it was still better than Benjamin Button.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> "The Reader" was way worst than Slumdog. *"The Hurt Locker" is a garbage movie also.*
> 
> "The Reader" was such stereotypical Oscar nomination type of drama and just a cookie cutter "awkward love" type of thing. The movie totally fell apart and lost track of what it was in the last act or two.
> 
> I thought "The Wrestler" and "Doubt" were the best movies in 2008, but they both were not nominated for picture of the year. I also forgot about "The Dark Knight", as overrated as it might be it was still better than Benjamin Button.



that's overly harsh. it was a pretty decent film, not great but not bad either. agreed on The Wrestler though. i think it's a damn shame it didn't win anything.

as for 2010, as long as the shitfest that was 127 Hours doesn't win anything, i'll be happy.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2011)

I love The Hurt Locker. I think it captures the emotions of soldiers fighting in a foreign land really well. I actually felt like I was there in Iraq when I watched it. It deserves the Best Picture award imo. Its only real competitior was Avatar, and we all know how weak and cliche Avatar's plot is.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 30, 2011)

who cares about them anyways?
the oscars are a joke


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I love The Hurt Locker. I think it captures the emotions of soldiers fighting in a foreign land really well. I actually felt like I was there in Iraq when I watched it. It deserves the Best Picture award imo. *Its only real competitior was Avatar, and we all know how weak and cliche Avatar's plot is.*



what!?

up in the air, district 9, up and a serious man were all better films that lost.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Da Hurt locker was the artsy type movie...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

escamoh said:


> what!?
> 
> up in the air, district 9, up and a serious man were all better films that lost.


Up in the Air was the best movie of 2009.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes 

it really was.  A Serious Man was also pretty great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

> up in the air, district 9, up and a serious man were all better films that lost.



Up In the Air should have won. District 9 was Avatar level of mediocrity.

Hey atleast it wasn't as bad as Crash winning the Oscar with the only other competitor being Brokeback Mountain which really is the most overrated movie of the last 10 years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 30, 2011)

"The Hurt Locker" capturing how it felt to be in Iraq? What exactly was so unique about it from any other war movie? I didn't feel like I was in Iraq, I felt like I was watching a few dumb asses fight in Iraq.

The movie is so ridiculously unrealistic for a movie that is suppose to be "real" how could anyone be emerged into it? It just seems like an average movie to me (so in that sense I was exaggerating when I called it garbage). Not as overrated as "Avatar", but still pretty overrated.

"The Hurt Locker" wouldn't scratch my top fifteen 2010 movies.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

The problem with Brokeback Mountain is that it's actually a good film that tackled the issue of homosexuality so naturally everyone was either super for it or hated it and the hype got out of control.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Up In the Air should have won. *District 9 was Avatar level of mediocrity.*
> 
> Hey atleast it wasn't as bad as Crash winning the Oscar with the only other competitor being Brokeback Mountain which really is the most overrated movie of the last 10 years.



shiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

district 9 was a breath of fresh air in sci-fi. avatar was as generic as a film can be. 

and yeah agreed on the Crash thing. not only did it not deserve to win, but imo it was just a crappy and unrealistic film.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2011)

escamoh said:


> what!?
> 
> up in the air, district 9, up and a serious man were all better films that lost.



Oh, I forgot about Up in the Air. I love that movie, but I still think The Hurt Locker was better. District 9 and Up were okay, but not Best Picture material.




Violent By Design said:


> "The Hurt Locker" capturing how it felt to be in Iraq? What exactly was so unique about it from any other war movie? I didn't feel like I was in Iraq, I felt like I was watching a few dumb asses fight in Iraq.
> 
> The movie is so ridiculously unrealistic for a movie that is suppose to be "real" how could anyone be emerged into it? It just seems like an average movie to me (so in that sense I was exaggerating when I called it garbage). Not as overrated as "Avatar", but still pretty overrated.
> 
> "The Hurt Locker" wouldn't scratch my top fifteen 2010 movies.




I think it did really well in portraying the tense atmosphere in Iraq. You could feel the death in the air throughout the film, continuously gnawing at the soldiers' mind until it breaks them down completely. Their only grip on hope and sanity is by counting down to that day when they'll finally accomplish their missions and leave this living hell for good to get back to their family. But they must stay alert 24/7 to make sure they will live to see that day. Jeremy Renner is the only exception who doesn't feel out of place in the warfield and he serves as a sharp contrast to the rest of his comrades which represent the average soldiers in Iraq. 

It'd easily make my top 5 even when compared to last year's movies.


----------

